# Speed Camera Flash Under Speed Limit



## varun8778 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Today I was driving on the elevated Financial St. towards Al Khail Road Exit, Burj Khalifa was on my right, I was on 95 KM/H on a road of 80 KM/H, I got flashed and now I am curious if this will result in a fine or not. Ideally keeping the 20 KM/H grace limit into account, I should not be flashed.

Has anyone else also experienced this on the same road?

Thanks
Varun


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go to the police website and input your car plate - it will tell you.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I thought the speed limit on that road was lower than 80? Anyway, 'some' speed cameras on certain roads have now bee set to give a 'friendly flash' when a driver is about to go over the limit. You won't get a ticket, but it's a reminder to stay within the speed limits.

https://www.khaleejtimes.com/nation/dubai/latest-list-of-speed-limits-on-dubai-roads


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Weirdly enough, you knew the speed limit was 80, so why didn't you abide by it snowflake?

I really hope the 20km/h "allowance" is removed and people are forced to slow down.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Weirdly enough, you knew the speed limit was 80, so why didn't you abide by it snowflake?
> 
> I really hope the 20km/h "allowance" is removed and people are forced to slow down.


As long as the allowance is given and is legal, the speed limit is 100 kmph.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rsinner said:


> As long as the allowance is given and is legal, the speed limit is 100 kmph.


No, the speed limit is 80.

Yours is precisely the attitude I despise.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Weirdly enough, you knew the speed limit was 80, so why didn't you abide by it snowflake?
> 
> I really hope the 20km/h "allowance" is removed and people are forced to slow down.


I hope the allowance is not removed but reduced to 5-7Km/hr rather than 20.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> No, the speed limit is 80...


its posted both ways... i see signs all over e10/11 where they have 120 in the red circle, and then explicitly say *maximum* speed limit is 140...

im with rsinner... its legal and you can do 100 on that road...

despise away...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> No, the speed limit is 80.
> 
> Yours is precisely the attitude I despise.


You can despise, but cannot change the fact. Just stay away from the left lane and move to the right most lane which is free.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> As long as the allowance is given and is legal, the speed limit is 100 kmph.


No, the speed limit is NOT 100! It's 80!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Pedantic hat on!

Speed limit is 80kph
Grace amount is 20kph
Maximum allowable speed before enforcement 100kph


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> No, the speed limit is NOT 100! It's 80!


the signs actually say *maximum speed limit* which is 20 over the speed limit number in the red circle...

http://cdn-1.abudhabi2.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Abu-Dhabi-Road-Speed-Limit-Sign.jpg


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

imac said:


> the signs actually say *maximum speed limit* which is 20 over the speed limit number in the red circle...
> 
> http://cdn-1.abudhabi2.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Abu-Dhabi-Road-Speed-Limit-Sign.jpg


*Fail* that's Abu Dhabi - we don't have these in Dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> *Fail* that's Abu Dhabi - we don't have these in Dubai.


Doesn't matter. Dubai Police advertises it on its website. I can see the temptation to be pedantic about it, but lets not argue for argument sake. 

The enforcement limit is what it is. We cannot change it. Everyone drives to it. I hope none of the posters are the left lane hoggers driving at the "speed limit" and creating unsafe situations.

https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/wps/portal/home/opendata/street-speed-limits


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Doesn't matter. Dubai Police advertises it on its website. I can see the temptation to be pedantic about it, but lets not argue for argument sake.
> 
> The enforcement limit is what it is. We cannot change it. Everyone drives to it. I hope none of the posters are the left lane hoggers driving at the "speed limit" and creating unsafe situations.
> 
> https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/wps/portal/home/opendata/street-speed-limits


So, say you were doing 96 according to your Speedo, and that has an error range of around +/-10% (more if you've changed tyre sizes, put on a lift etc), then you'd have been doing over 100 anyway.

So you were speeding.

(You/r is generic not specific in this case).

Get on with it and pay up, it amuses me that people don't seem to care about financial penalties, perhaps speeding should be seen as anti-social and after say, 6 in a year you're banned for 6 months , imprisoned, or both.

Have fun.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> So, say you were doing 96 according to your Speedo, and that has an error range of around +/-10% (more if you've changed tyre sizes, put on a lift etc), then you'd have been doing over 100 anyway.
> 
> So you were speeding.
> 
> ...


I agree - if someone is breaching the radar limit, then yes, they should be fined, and the penalties should become progressively severe. 

Also, Waze app (along with a number of others) is very good in giving your "true" speed ("GPS" speed) allowing people to set their cruise control at or below limits.

Also HATE people who go at higher speeds between radars and then BRAKE and crawl in front of the speed cameras.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Also HATE people who go at higher speeds between radars and then BRAKE and crawl in front of the speed cameras.


Apparently average speed cameras are coming - these will nicely take care of the people that speed between cameras and then brake for each camera.
They are widely used in the UK - especially on motorways with roadworks and they have really modified drivers behaviour there!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

there are also a whole whack of new cameras that have been installed on the auh side that have not been activated yet... they are on the left side pillars of the across the road overhead digital grey signs... all the "box" speed cameras on e10/11 are being decommissioned...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

rsinner said:


> ...I hope none of the posters are the left lane hoggers driving at the "speed limit" and creating unsafe situations...


saw a lady in a red ford fusion last month who was doing 130 in the left lane on e11 and refused to move... pretty soon she had a long line of cars kissing her bumper but would not get out of the way although there was a lot of room in the next lane... forced people to overtake her on the right... 

that went on until a white c63 with four digit ad plates cut her too close in the front and she panicked, slammed on her brakes and almost caused a pile up... thankfully the cars behind her were aware enough and adjusted accordingly...

then she speeds up thinking she can catch up to the c63, probably to hysterically gesture at him with indignation, but he was long gone...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> So, say you were doing 96 according to your Speedo, and that has an error range of around +/-10% (more if you've changed tyre sizes, put on a lift etc), then you'd have been doing over 100 anyway.
> 
> So you were speeding.


In my experience the error is always to the other side, my last car was about 7kph under, my current vehicle 5kph under. So when I set my cruise at 140kph I am actually going 135. I usually only get passed by those dreaded between camera speeders. (how many times have I let someone pass, I pull back in the fast lane only to see brake lights and them slowing to 130kph for a speed camera nearly causing me to hit them?)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In actual fact - car manufacturers are not allowed to produce vehicles with under reading speedos.
Of course - that doesn't stop car owners from fitting different wheels and tyres that have a different rolling radius - affecting the speedo readings!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

People shouldn't be hogging the left lane to start with and the sooner people realise that lanes to the left of the very right lane, are overtaking lanes - the better.

Grace speeds are purely there because of the variables, which can affect a vehicles speed and slightly incorrect readings. That does NOT mean they should be driven to as gospel. Lots of talk is going on about reducing the grace limits and also reducing the speed limits on many roads.


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

Adhering to lane rules is shocking in UAE. This should be severely enforced. Most of the traffic is because people don't move to the right after overtaking. Strict speed limit with 5-7% margins are must too, no stupid 20 km grace rule. If it's 80 KM road, you cannot go faster than 85 km, end of story.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Kostik3000 said:


> Adhering to lane rules is shocking in UAE. This should be severely enforced. Most of the traffic is because people don't move to the right after overtaking. Strict speed limit with 5-7% margins are must too, no stupid 20 km grace rule. If it's 80 KM road, you cannot go faster than 85 km, end of story.


Hi,
If you feel that strongly - then make your feelings known to the police as they are currently seeking views from the public:-

https://www.thenational.ae/uae/end-...r-views-on-ending-leeway-on-speeding-1.624735

One suggestion though - do it a bit more diplomatically and politely than your post above!

Cheers
Steve


----------

